# Klein Tool Sets



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

For a new guy who will be up and coming soon, what is the opinion of the professionals out there about these following 2 Journeyman Tool Sets? the general concesus I found on the site is that Klein are good quality tools.. Do you think that as a newbie this stuff is too much I don't neccesarily need right now or do you think I'll need these at some point in time so if I can afford it to get it, and if so which one?

*Klein 18 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set*







*Klein 18 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set**80118* *$238.00*

Comfortable and durable tools for the professional.
Contains one Journeyman™ side-cutting pliers, one Journeyman™ diagonal cutting pliers, one Journeyman™ long nose pliers, one Journeyman™ pump pliers, one adjustable wrench, one phillips-tip screwdriver, one wire bending screwdriver.
Two cabinet-tip screwdrivers, one Rapi-Driv® screwdriver, one square recess tip screwdriver, two nut drivers, one power return rule, one Klein-Kurve™ wire stripper and cutter, one protective eyewear, one Powerline™ work belt, one 10 pocket tool pouch.
603-4BDeluxe Cushion-Grip screwdriver. Round Shank, No.2 Phillips Tip - Shank Length 4"
605-6Deluxe Cushion Grip Screwdriver with 6 Inch round shank and 1/4" cabinet-tip
670-6Rapi-Driv® Screwdriver. Tip width 3/16" - Shank Length 6"
603-3Round Shank, Special Profilated® Phillips Tip
605-4Heavy Duty Round Shank, Cabinet Tip Screwdriver
J2000-9NETPJourneyman™ Lineman Heavy Duty Side Cutting Pliers
J2000-48Journeyman™ Heavy Duty Diagonal Cutting Angled Head Pliers
J203-8NJourneyman™ Long Nose Pliers w/ Skinning Hole
J502-10Journeyman™ Pump Pliers
D507-10Adjustable Wrench - with Plastic Dipped Handles
662Cushion-Grip Screwdrivers, Round-Shank, Square Recess Tip
630-1/4Cushion-Grip, Hollow Shaft Nut Driver 1/4" Hex Size
630-5/16Cushion-Grip, Hollow Shaft Nut Driver 5/16" Hex Size
916-25REPower Return Steel Tape with Magnetic Tip
11055Klein Kurve Wire Stripper/Cutters 
60053Protective Eyewear (Safety Glasses)
5705Powerline Web Work Belt 
516510 Pocket Big Capacity Tool Pouch

OR - 

*Klein 41 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set*







*Klein 41 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set**80141* *$552.00*

Comfortable and durable tools for the professional.
Contains one Journeyman™ side cutting pliers, one Journeyman™ diagonal cutting pliers, two Journeyman™ long nose pliers, one Journeyman™ pump pliers, one Journeyman™ crimping and cutting tool, one Journeyman™ cable cutter.
Two Klein-Kurve™ wire strippers/cutters, one Klein Kurve™ utility knife, two adjustable wrenches, three keystone tip screwdrivers, three cabinet tip screwdrivers, two phillips tip screwdrivers, one wire bending screwdriver.
One square recess tip screwdriver, one Rapi-Driv® screwdriver, one conduit fitting & reaming screwdriver, one 12 piece hex key set, seven nut drivers, one awl, one torpedo level, one protective eyewear, one cable splicer's kit, one canvas zipper bag.
One power return rule, one 120' Speedway® fish tape, one shoulder strap, one 18" 10-pocket tool bag.
J2000-9NETPJourneyman™ Lineman Heavy Duty Side-Cutting Pliers
J2000-48Journeyman™ Heavy Duty Diagonal Cutting Angled Head Pliers
J203-8NJourneyman™ Long Nose Pliers w/ Skinning Hole
11055Klein-Kurve® Wire Stripper/Cutters 
603-1Round-Shank, Special Profilated® Phillips Tip Point Size No. 2
603-3Round-Shank, Special Profilated® Phillips Tip Point Size No. 1
603-4BDeluxe Cushion-Grip screwdriver. Round Shank, No. 2 Phillips Tip - Shank Length 4"
670-6Rapi-Driv® Screwdriver. Tip width 3/16" Shank Length 6"
85191Conduit Fitting and Reaming Screwdriver. Tip width 3/8" Shank Length 3"
6317-Piece Cushion-Grip Nut Driver Set
60053Protective Eyewear (Safety Glasses)5139Canvas Zipper Bag
BLK1212-piece ball-end hex-key caddy set - inch 
J203-6Journeyman™ standard long-nose pliers 
J502-1010" Journeyman™ pump pliers 
605-61/4" cabinet-tip cushion-grip screwdriver - 6" heavy-duty round-shank 
662No. 2 square-recess tip cushion-grip screwdriver - 4 " round-shank
J1005Journeyman™ crimping/cutting tool 
K1412Klein-Kurve® dual NM cable stripper/cutter 
5003-1818" 10-pocket canvas tool bag with leather bottom 
44107Klein-Kurve® heavy-duty utility knife 
58889Padded adjustable shoulder strap 
J63050Journeyman™ high-leverage cable cutter 
916-25REPower Return Steel Tape with Magnetic Tip
D507-8Adjustable Wrenches w/ Plastic-Dipped Handles 8" Length
D507-12Adjustable Wrenches w/ Plastic-Dipped Handles 12" Length
600-1Cushion Grip Screwdriver, 1 1/2" Square Shank Length, 1/4" Keystone Tip
600-4Cushion Grip Screwdriver, 4" Square-Shank Length, 1/4" Keystone Tip
602-6Cushion Grip Screwdriver, 6" Round-Shank Length, 5/16" Keystone Tip
601-3Cushion Grip Screwdriver, 3" Round-Shank Length, 3/16" Cabinet Tip
601-6Cushion Grip Screwdriver, 6" Round-Shank Length, 3/16" Cabinet Tip
650Cushion Grip Scratch Awl
931-9REAluminum Torpedo Level with Heavy Duty Magnets
46037Cable Splicer's Kit
50211Flat Steel Fish Tape with Grip-It® Handle in Winder Reel

Or do you guys not recommend this at all?
Thanks


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I would say buy the small set and just keep adding on as you progress in what your doing at work. I use mostly Klein handtools and find them very good quality, never broke one that wasn't being used for the wrong purpose. Some guys like Craftsman for the easy exchange policy, but I like the feel of Klein much more.


----------



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have always had a slight tool addiction so when I decided to become an electrician I had another excuse to buy more tools! I spent about $1000 my first year and a half, most of the tools I bought I still use everyday except some of the specialty tools. The biggest purchases were my cordless combo kit and my testers. Funny thing is as a third year apprentice I have more tools than most of the j men I work with. My first mentor used to tell me if I had to borrow one of his tools more than three times it was time to go buy my own. Granted some of my tools rarely get used but at least I have them just in case. At my company I can go to the supply house and get whatever I want and they will just take it out of my check, they will also divide it over a few wekks if it is something real costly. As far as *****, I will buy a new pair about once every year. My linesman I have had for ever, same with nut drivers. Screwdrivers won't last long for me but I am ruthless to them. I also but craftsman strippers because when they dull out I take them back and get a new pair for free! I have only bought 2 pairs of strippers one klien and one craftsman. If you take good care of your tools they should last a long time. I also have two pouches full of tools just for backup. Word of warning don't let everyone know what tools you have or else you will be the go to guy when someone needs to borrow something and somehow the tools never make it back where they came from, I now understand the frustration my father went through when I was younger!


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tools*

I use Klein and I would buy small set and add tools as needed. Depending on what you are doing you may be adding specialty tools later. NEVER LOAN TOOLS


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Where you given a tool list by the local?

Do any of the contractrors supply tools for apprentices?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Haven't received one yet, I have orientation on the 11th. I was just trying to plan ahead and get an idea of the investment I will be making. I figured since both these sets were for Electricians, you guys would now about these tools and the use you get out of them. I figured the smaller set would be more practical to start with, but then I was also thinking about just buying the bigger one if I am going to need that stuff in the future anyway.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

No need for premature ejaculation. Get the small set to start out and add to it as your work grows. Blowing a big wad as soon as you start is never good.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Blowing a big wad as soon as you start is never good.


I just saw a report on debt with younger workers, pay cash. Seems the I gotta have it now and the best is the legacy we have passed down. If the economy ever really hits the fan, there will be major problems.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

We supply our 1st year apprentices with a complete set of hand tools. I tell them that if they lose, break, or blow them up they are responsible for replacement. We provide the minimum basics, about like the set shown. They pay for their own upgrades and extras. Screwdrivers we buy from the hardware store because they take alot of abuse. I like Klein lineman pliers and sidecuts, with hardened steel for cutting small bolts. Ideal or Greenlee strippers. Klien adjustable wrench because it will open just a touch wider than crescent and some others. That means I can use a smaller wrench on the manual ko pullers as opposed to going to get a larger one. I really like the Klein 2 bladed knife and the lineman knife. I prefer Channellock brand for the water pump pliers. That set of tools shown seems like a reasonable deal. Upgrade as you go.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I would probably just get the basic tool set now. It's a good thing that it comes with safety glasses as you will no doubt be burning up a couple of pairs of linemans, dikes and screwdrivers during the first year of the learning process. I think everyone probably did when first starting out.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

kjw444 said:


> My first mentor used to tell me if I had to borrow one of his tools more than three times it was time to go buy my own. Granted some of my tools rarely get used but at least I have them just in case.


I agree, and always tell my helpers this.










I have a few more now - this picture is almost a year old...:whistling2:


----------



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)

get one of these for a cool G and watch em walk away one at a time:
:blink:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

nakulak said:


> get one of these for a cool G and watch em walk away one at a time:
> :blink:


I would have them (along with some of my other tools) under lock and key.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

greenlee makes pretty nice tool sets too


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

KayJay said:


> I would probably just get the basic tool set now. It's a good thing that it comes with safety glasses as you will no doubt be burning up a couple of pairs of linemans, dikes and screwdrivers during the first year of the learning process. I think everyone probably did when first starting out.


 
That was before volt tickers, I tell all the newbies to have one in thier pocket all the time and use it before you cut, it might save you $30 for a new pair of linemans.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> greenlee makes pretty nice tool sets too


I think some of their stuff is kind of awkard in the hand but then they have other items I couldn't be without. Their unibits, nail eaters, hole saws and high speed cutters are locked in my truck.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

nakulak said:


> get one of these for a cool G and watch em walk away one at a time:
> :blink:


That's insane...$1000! That's over $45 a piece. Seriously, there are other insulated tools out there rated for 1000 volts that aren't nearly as expensive. Are the Kleins really that much better, or are you just paying for the name?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Great Advice so far guys, I'm just trying to make sure I am completely prepared.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> That's insane...$1000! That's over $45 a piece. Seriously, there are other insulated tools out there rated for 1000 volts that aren't nearly as expensive. Are the Kleins really that much better, or are you just paying for the name?


i own the set pictured and i cannot live without it i bought it for 675 which was $5 more than what my guy at stuart irby had to pay for it


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

You should go with the 18 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set, add a hammer and left side nylon pouch for wire nuts, ground screws and staples.

Here's my apprentice kit, not great looking but it works for me.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

That doesn't sound like a bad idea, but I am going to wait until I find out what the local is going to provide me... It turns out they provide us with a set of tools that we have to buy from them. I heard there are some good tools in the set, so I plan on seeing what is included and then buying what I need after that... These klein sets do look nice though.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

puma1277 said:


> You should go with the 18 Piece Journeyman's Tool Set, add a hammer and left side nylon pouch for wire nuts, ground screws and staples.
> 
> Here's my apprentice kit, not great looking but it works for me.


the licensed guy must love you. my apprentices always ask me for stuff because they think cool electricians dont wear pouches or something


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you guys know that there is currently a 41 piece Journey Mans set on eBay right now for $235 (current bid). It is a brand new set that comes with everything the retail iset comes with. The set normally retails for approx $575 so about $615 after tax. The guy selling it as a 100% positive rating and has recently sold 2 of the same sets for $285 and $335. I would think if you could get it for either of those prices it would be a great deal. Either way, I just wanted to let you guys know. Here is a link to it: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=320219502259&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## alca82 (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know if I am gonna need one yet :laughing:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

In my local we have a tool list. First years are given a modified list so they don't spend to much on tools they don't know how to use yet  When I worked nonunion I bought a ton of tools I no longer use(drills and stuff)
I still have a couple things in my box that aren't on the tool list though.... ssshhh!:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

RUSSIAN said:


> I still have a couple things in my box that aren't on the tool list though.... ssshhh!:thumbsup:


Are you saying there are tools you are _not allowed_ to have????


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

```
Are you saying there are tools you are not allowed to have????
```
Below is a scan of our " official " tool list. It should be obvious this is a minimum list. There are tools which the contractor is required to provide. There are other tools considered speed tools. These speed tools I would put in a gray area. They make your job easier so it is not bad. One just should not get carried away with it.


----------



## alca82 (Feb 3, 2008)

Where do you use folding rule instead of a regular tape measure ?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Are you saying there are tools you are _not allowed_ to have????


Technically, yes. Journeymen electricians shall not make use of their personal property in a manner that is deemed unfair to other journeymen.

You're there to work - labor. Not provide the company with free tools.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Technically, yes. Journeymen electricians shall not make use of their personal property in a manner that is deemed unfair to other journeymen.


One of many reasons I am no longer union. My best "personal property" is my brain. It wouldn't set to well with the union if I was smarter than another journeyman, would it? :jester:

*You set yourself up for this one*.
View attachment 380



Carry On! That Is all..........


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Journeymen electricians shall not make use of their personal property in a manner that is deemed unfair to other journeymen.


What kind of BS is that?? Unfair to other jm? Come on, man, get real. Is Joseph Stalin running that place?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> What kind of BS is that?? Unfair to other jm? Come on, man, get real. Is Joseph Stalin running that place?


Naw...just a leftover from the legacy of Jimmy Hoffa.:whistling2:


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Where would you draw the line? Oh foreman I'm better then everyone. I have my own drill, extension chords, ladders, threading machine. Can someone help me get my gangbox??? Oh wait I'll work for a dollar less!!!
Contractors sign an agreement with the local. Most things are laid out pretty clear with just a little wiggle room. Both sides do what is right no problem.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Are you saying there are tools you are _not allowed_ to have????


Yup, your only supposed to have what's on the list. Joeyuk summed it up pretty good.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> What kind of BS is that?? Unfair to other jm? Come on, man, get real. Is Joseph Stalin running that place?


No, Stalin isn't running the place. If you really want to discuss this like an adult, I'm game. If you want to use teasers and act childish, well, that's just what I'd expect from the anti-union set, and the second main reason I left the nonunion construction arena for something far better.

If you really want a taste of Stalin, just tell your boss you're no longer providing anything beyond basic hand tools. And that goes for the cordless drills you all seem to holster around. 

As Joeyuk pointed out, where there is a collective agreement, there are clear lines drawn. I'm not supplying power drills and hi press to my shop. I'm not going to roll my Craftsman tool box from my garage to the job because the company needs specific wrenches or torque wrenches, but not often enough to justify purchasing them.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No, Stalin isn't running the place. If you really want to discuss this like an adult, I'm game. If you want to use teasers and act childish, well, that's just what I'd expect from the anti-union set, and the second main reason I left the nonunion construction arena for something far better.
> 
> If you really want a taste of Stalin, just tell your boss you're no longer providing anything beyond basic hand tools. And that goes for the cordless drills you all seem to holster around.


It's not childish and there are no teasers, it's the truth. There's a limit to what tools your can use for yourself....that's ridiculous. If someone wants to supply a tool for himself that they think will help himself out THEN GOOD FOR HIM. Don't turn this into a union vs non union debate. I wasn't going there, so you don't use your teaser to twist the subject. 

I don't have to supply anything beyond what was on the list above. I do for my own personal benefit. Does it also benefit the company? Sure it does but it's more for me. I like tools and gadgets, they're my toys. Just because it's at work where I get to play with them doesn't make any difference, that's my choice.

I don't buy any big tools, just hand tools and gadgets. If there's something I need to get a job done and if it's a tool I don't have or don't feel like it's something I can "play" with, I tell the boss that I need XXXX tool to get XXXX done. If they don't supply it then it wont get done. It always gets supplied.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> It's not childish and there are no teasers, it's the truth. There's a limit to what tools your can use for yourself....that's ridiculous. If someone wants to supply a tool for himself that they think will help himself out THEN GOOD FOR HIM. Don't turn this into a union vs non union debate. I wasn't going there, so you don't use your teaser to twist the subject.
> 
> I don't have to supply anything beyond what was on the list above. I do for my own personal benefit. Does it also benefit the company? Sure it does but it's more for me. I like tools and gadgets, they're my toys. Just because it's at work where I get to play with them doesn't make any difference, that's my choice.
> 
> I don't buy any big tools, just hand tools and gadgets. If there's something I need to get a job done and if it's a tool I don't have or don't feel like it's something I can "play" with, I tell the boss that I need XXXX tool to get XXXX done. If they don't supply it then it wont get done. It always gets supplied.


I completely agree I carry more tools in my van than some contractors own, I have my own benders from 1/2 all the way to 1 1/4 I get told all the time that I've wasted my money but when the job needs to get done I have the tool with me and I dont need to rent it or go back to the shop to get it!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dowmace said:


> I completely agree I carry more tools in my van than some contractors own, I have my own benders from 1/2 all the way to 1 1/4 I get told all the time that I've wasted my money but when the job needs to get done I have the tool with me and I dont need to rent it or go back to the shop to get it!


I also carry many more tools on my truck than many contractors own but, they were paid for by my employer. 
When I make a list for a job any special tools for that task are on the list. MY personal tool pouches have more than listed tools but, that is my choice.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

John said:


> Naw...just a leftover from the legacy of Jimmy Hoffa.:whistling2:


 
There is nothing wrong with Jimmy Hoffa. He did more good for teamsters than he ever did bad. Don't be ignorant. Read up on a little labor history.


----------



## SEMPER FI (Mar 4, 2008)

IMO you can never go wrong with Klein tools. I have used them for years and love them. I won't own another brand of lineman's. Klein will also replace a tool if broken during normal use.

OOHRAH
SEMPER FI


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I also carry many more tools on my truck than many contractors own but, they were paid for by my employer.
> When I make a list for a job any special tools for that task are on the list. MY personal tool pouches have more than listed tools but, that is my choice.



I just am very specific about what tools I use, the contractor I work for doesn't have the same preferences I do as I like Ideal benders much better than Klein but the boss is a Klein man. I love klein just not their benders


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*Good Tools*

I have a mix of Klein, Stanley, G-B, Craftsman, Greenlee, Milwaukee, Makita, Ideal, Fluke, Simpson, Cresent...etc. They all work, I even still have the my first gas Homelite 8" chainsaw(1974) I used for residential cuts in the 70's. The contractors used too stare and soon they realized a chainsaw can do a lot more than a Sawzall for running romex. My nickname on the job..."40 Whacks." rbj


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> There is nothing wrong with Jimmy Hoffa. He did more good for teamsters than he ever did bad. Don't be ignorant. Read up on a little labor history.


Ahhhh. Hit a soft spot in the old Marine. I have no problem with somebody being union and if the person selects to be union, so be it. It just does not fit it into what I want to do right now. Being in the union is just an extension of the discipline, training and collective identity of being in the Marines (or any military branch for that matter). Here is something that someone wrote that explains my position pretty well at the moment.

"One of the basics of being in the union is the strong collective identity that develops a feeling of belongingness and camaraderie. But at the same time, there is a basic human need to pull away from this to retain some sense of self-identity that is separate from the union-identity.
Sometimes it is more advantageous and intellectually stimulating to run alone, rather than to run with the herd."

I do know what Jimmy Hoffa did and I understand what the union movement did for the working man over the years. Jimmy had one of those “I am not going to take any _hit form anybody” and “all I want to see is _ssholes and elbows” Gunny Sergeant attitudes. 
Do a search of Joe Hill...now there was an interesting union man. He was a union organizer for the very radical Industrial Workers of the World. 

Their activities did seam to get themselves into a bit of trouble though. 

View attachment 394



View attachment 393


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

OK, so I'm pretty much in the same boat as the OP. My question is about nut drivers. 

What applications (specifically - not, 'turning nuts, dummy!' ) do electricians use these for typically? Are they much handier than a socket on a spinner handle (which I use now at my current job)?

Should I just go with the $40 Klein set or would the Kobalt set which is 1/3 the price do?

-thanx


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The Klein sets (although the handles suck as mentioned in a previous post) still are the best in my opinion. Xcelite used to make some good nutdrivers...but they went way down in quality in the last while. Ideal actually makes a good set but the tips are a bit thick. As an electrician you really shouldn't be using drivers with a removeable tip for obvious reasons...drop it in a live panel and your toast. All you need is 3/8, 5/16 and 1/4 inch mostly, i actually carry a "can wrench" (Klein part no.68005) used by the phone co. for opening pedestals. It has a 7/16 and 3/8 socket on either end...can't take too much torque but all i ever use it for is opening panels and tightening strut clips. If you do a lot of maintenance you may want to get an 11/32 nutdriver for ballasts (thank god i haven't had to get that out of the truck in a looong time). Just don't cheap out on tools even if seldom used...go for the best!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

As far as nut drivers go, make sure you get one's with hollow shafts. Nothing like trying to tighten a nut on a long thread, and only going ½" before bottoming out.

I got the set, and have used them all fairly regularly, except the 3/16" - never used that one, and I don't even know where it is at right now.

Over the years I also got a metric set - but besides the 7 mm, I rarely use them. But that once in a blue moon, it sure is good to have them!


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

I currently have 1/4", 5/16" and 3/8" Klein nut drivers with the 3" hollow shafts. Start the program in a few weeks - can't wait to put them to use!


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Kobalt has a 7-piece set for ~$15. Haven't looked at the Crapsman's yet. If they have the hollow shank I can't see how you could go wrong with the Lowe's (no hassle return policy)...? -vs- $40 for Klein...

Speaking of which... if a Klein breaks, how do you go about returning / exchanging it? Go to the retailer (with a receipt?)? or get ahold of Klein?

-thanx


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mackie said:


> Kobalt has a 7-piece set for ~$15. Haven't looked at the Crapsman's yet. If they have the hollow shank I can't see how you could go wrong with the Lowe's (no hassle return policy)...? -vs- $40 for Klein...


You might wish to make sure the hollow shaft goes ALL the way up the handle. Some brands only are hollow about an inch or so.



> Speaking of which... if a Klein breaks, how do you go about returning / exchanging it? Go to the retailer (with a receipt?)? or get ahold of Klein?
> 
> -thanx


How do you break a nut driver? I've lost some, but most of mine are well over 10 years old, and I've never broken one.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> As far as nut drivers go, make sure you get one's with hollow shafts. Nothing like trying to tighten a nut on a long thread, and only going ½" before bottoming out.
> 
> I got the set, and have used them all fairly regularly, except the 3/16" - never used that one, and I don't even know where it is at right now.
> 
> Over the years I also got a metric set - but besides the 7 mm, I rarely use them. But that once in a blue moon, it sure is good to have them!


 
10mm is getting popular lately on German equipment, added one to the pouch this year.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with the hollow shaft comment, but I also have the long magnetic ones (1/4, 5/16) for hard to reach spots. The new Klein 11 in 1 is good for 1/4, 5/16, and 3/8.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> How do you break a nut driver? I've lost some, but most of mine are well over 10 years old, and I've never broken one.


well... :blush: ... maybe not a nut driver, but Klein tools in general. The store brand tools seem good in this way 'cause you know where to take 'em if you need to take them up on the warranty. 

Name brand stuff can be a run around - lost receipts, needing to mail it to eastbumfart New Oklaqurque, or shipping & processing that costs more than the tool itself. I was just wondering if there'd be that kind of hassle w/ Klein stuff.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mackie said:


> well... :blush: ... maybe not a nut driver, but Klein tools in general. The store brand tools seem good in this way 'cause you know where to take 'em if you need to take them up on the warranty.
> 
> Name brand stuff can be a run around - lost receipts, needing to mail it to eastbumfart New Oklaqurque, or shipping & processing that costs more than the tool itself. I was just wondering if there'd be that kind of hassle w/ Klein stuff.


 
It all depends on the relationship you have with you supplier. A few guys I work with have had real issues returning broken Klein stuff to the supply houses were they actually bought the stuff. Graybar will just UPS your items back to Klein and see what happens for example. I then took their items back to a supplier I get electronics from and they did over the counter exchanges with no paperwork needed, even for a couple of tools that were beat on. Their Klein rep comes in once a month. I have never had to send anything back via the mail.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

I brought a pair of Klein lineman pliers back to HomeCheapo just because they carry them. No receipt as they were old but with a bit of persuasion the exchanged them.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> I brought a pair of Klein lineman pliers back to HomeCheapo just because they carry them. No receipt as they were old but with a bit of persuasion the exchanged them.


 
Ever get any girls in the car with the Joe Yuk license plate?


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

What do you guys prefer, the 3" shafts or the 6" shafts? Magnetic vs. non-magnetic?


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Ever get any girls in the car with the Joe Yuk license plate?


 
If people do not listen I take out the 9MM UZI.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Chicagoguy said:


> What do you guys prefer, the 3" shafts or the 6" shafts? Magnetic vs. non-magnetic?


3", non-magnetic. If I need longer, it is usually ratchet and extention time. But I think that is just a personal preference. :jester:


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Good catch on the shafts! The kobalt nut drivers only have a ~1.5" recess... that would've sucked.

"OK, now to tighten these d... *what the **!?!*"


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I've broken two 5/16" nut drivers in my career both times I was trying to remove a rusted bolt from a NEMA 3R Siemens panel, both were Klein I have never had a problem returning my Klein stuff I have a very good relationship with the local Stuart Irby, since I started buying from them I've yet to pay more than 5% over cost!:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Ever get any girls in the car with the Joe Yuk license plate?_


Bet he's had a few in the trunk...cops searching for a few....:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

joeyuk said:


> If people do not listen I take out the 9MM UZI.


 
OK, how junior are you?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Bet he's had a few in the trunk...cops searching for a few....:laughing:


 
Sounds pretty on target with my thinking.


----------

